# [SOLVED] Hardware Virtualization Disabled



## Bmax1254 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey this is my first post on here and i'm haveing trouble enabling it.

It all started when i wanted to run Mac OS X Lion 10.7 in VMware, i made sure my processor had Hardware Virtualization with the program Securable it said i have it image: 










and i used the program CPUID CPU-Z image: 










and i know AMD-V means Hardware Virtualization so i used the program AMD-V Hyper-V Compatibility Check Utility V2 image:








and thinking it was just disabled i went into my bios to enable it and its not there, i disabled things and enabled somethings and then reset to factory settings to see if it would enable it and its not everythings it saying its there... so if anyone could help me. thanks! (oh and if anyone says "update your bios" i did that!)

System Info:
Computer Brand: Toshiba
Family: Satellite
Series: C650D
Model #: PSC0YC-02M026
Windows edition: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-Bit (x64)
Processor: AMD E-350 Processor 1.60 GHz
Bios Version/Date: Insyde Corp. 1.60, 23/06/2011
SMBIOS Vwesion: 2.7
RAM: 6.00 GB (5.60 usable)
Display adapters: AMD Radeon HD 6300 series Graphics


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Hello Bmax1254 & welcome to TSF :wave:



> If your BIOS does not provide virtualization technology as an option, this feature is not supported on your computer model.


 - As quoted from a Toshiba forum 

You can see the whole post here.

I'm not a TOSHIBA expert, so please stay with us and wait for other members to post.

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Hi, Toshiba decided to disable virtualization in the lower end satellite models with Home premium as it is supported in XP mode only on windows enterprise and ultimate. If you upgraded then it should work, don't know about the Mac Os...

Problems with hardware virtualization technology e... - Toshiba Forums


----------



## Bmax1254 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Hey thanks Babbzzz & *jenae*, I will use Windows Anytime Upgrade to go to Windows 7 Ultimate and see if that may work and report back.


----------



## Bmax1254 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Well *jenae* now i have Windows 7 Ultimate and i still cant use Hardware Virtualization thanks tho... dose anyone know how to enable it in Windows or modify the bios to have the advanced options or use different bios on this computer to enable it? i know its there kuz i installed Windows 8 on my other hard drive and in the Task Manager it says Virtualization: disabled.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Hi, give this a go:-

https://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx


----------



## Bmax1254 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Hey *jenae* thanks for the reply, i failed to mention that i have downloaded that and ran it and i still cant run Mac OS X Lion 10.7 in VMware nor do i have Hardware Virtualization enabled.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

It's not an option in the Toshiba bios, laptops are proprietary setups just because it's supported by the CPU does not meant there is chipset or bios support for it.
From what I've seen previously looking into this some manufactures forgo virtual support to save power and reduce heat(less fan usage) to increase time on battery.


----------



## Bmax1254 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Hey Wrench97 thanks for the reply!

So there's no way for me to enable it? I can't flash new bios that is supported on the model to enable it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Not from what I found out previously the motherboard physically will support it so it's not a option written into the bios is all I could find out. Seems the Audio and networking chips do not support it.


----------



## Bmax1254 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Hey Wrench97 thanks for the info! 

So it seems if i did try to enable it by using new bios on it i would have to get a new networking chip that would be supported hmm. now for the networking chip is it just the LAN? Wi-Fi or both? now for the audio it would be easier just to buy a new computer with Hardware Virtualization enabled or motherboard.

Thanks, Babbzzz, *jenae* & Wrench97.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

I have no idea where your going to find a bios other then the one Toshiba supplies let alone enable it on a board that won't support it. You are better off either using software vm or trading it for a business laptop that has the support you want/need.


----------



## Bmax1254 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Hardware Virtualization Disabled*

Hey Wrench97.

Well i'm just go to go by what one great man or woman said "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"

[solved] (well not really but w.e)


----------

